# Before and after pics - Iver Johnson Velocipede



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2010)

1920 - 30s, 20 inch tire Iver Johnson Velocipede


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2010)

Heres a pic of the original brochure. I restored the trike 16 yrs ago. Acrylic lacquer and Nickel plate.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 14, 2010)

What a beautiful trike! I think you did a great job on it  .......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow I had no idea it was in that condition before you restored it. You did a great job! It's even better in person thanks for bringing it out to the ride!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was a basket case when I got it. I restored it for my Daughters 2nd birthday. She rode it and the son did too. It's a survivor!!


----------



## mojo273 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work! It's cool to hear that your kids grew up on a classic!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 18, 2010)

Love to see vintage tricycles given a new lease on life, and actually given a chance to bring a smile to a child's face again when they see and ride on it. Makes the restoration all the more worthwhile! These big front wheel (20" and larger) tricycles from the '20s and '30s are my favorites. I only have one 24" Toledo from the early '30s, but hope to have a few more eventually when I can make some additional room.

Dave


----------

